# Coffin for a stillborn baby



## austria2 (16 Apr 2011)

Hi all, Can anybody help?
I am trying to find a Moses-basket type coffin, with a hinged lid, like two doors folding over, recommended by the hospital.
 I've seen the willow wicker one with a single lid- its HORRIBLE, with no lining in it,-you wouldnt put a dog in it let alone your beautiful baby. 
I have searched the net, but I need it for next Thur so cannot wait to get it from abroad. Can travel in ireland to pick one up.
 Anybody have any idea where I'd get one? 

Thanks.


----------



## Gemstone (16 Apr 2011)

try www.alittlelifetime.ie, some one there may be able 2 help.


----------



## horusd (16 Apr 2011)

This is so heartbreakingly sad austria2. Don't know of anyone supplying these, but my deepest , deepest sympathies.


----------



## Guest105 (16 Apr 2011)

Austria = My sympathies go out to you, it is a terrible sad time sad time for you.  I hope the following contacts will be able to help with your query.


Irish Stillbirth and Neonatal Death Society
Carmichael House
4 North Brunswick Street
Dublin 7
Ireland 
Tel:+353 (0)1 872 6996 
Homepage:http://www.isands.ie/ 
Email:info@isands.ie 

Irish Sudden Infant Death Association
Carmichael House
4 North Brunswick Street
Dublin 7
Ireland 
Tel:+353 (0)1 873 2711 
Locall:1850 391 391 
Fax:+353 (0)1 872 6056 
Homepage:http://www.isida.ie 
Email:isida@eircom.net 

Miscarriage Association of Ireland
Carmichael Centre
North Brunswick Street
Dublin 7
Ireland 
Tel:+353 (0)1 8735702 
Homepage:http://www.miscarriage.ie/ 
Email:info@miscarriage.ie


----------



## Darthvadar (16 Apr 2011)

My deepest sympathy... Awful for you....

Is this what you're looking for???... 

http://www.wickerwillowcoffins.co.uk/babies-crib-casket-pink-band.htm

Love and best wishes...

Darth...


----------



## BillK (17 Apr 2011)

Deepest sympathy. Our second grandson died two days before he was born at full term soI have some idea of how you must feel. My son had a coffin made by the undertakers but as we live in England this is probably no help at all to you, although undertakers in Ireland may also provide this service.


----------



## austria2 (23 Apr 2011)

*thanks everyone*

Hi

Just to say a special thanks for your replies. We buried our little darling yesterday, in a tiny white coffin, the gentlest we could find. Strange to find oneself shopping around for a coffin- i visited 4undertakers but was online and phone calling several others- to get the right size, shape, weight ,"look" ,--that wasnt pure gaudy cheap tatt. I gave up on the wicker one after seeing the first. It was/is all terribly sad but the service was wonderfully consoling. Thanks again.
AND: It was a surprise to find undertakers don't charge for a child's coffin. (bar just one of the four I met)


----------



## Darthvadar (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Austria...

Thank you for taking the time to get back to us at this dreadful time...

Glad yesterday went well, and may your darling baby rest in peace...

I used to date a Funeral Director, and he tells me that most don't make any charge for the tiny's funerals... I'm delighted to hear that even in these difficult times, there are still compassionate people around...

Take care, and God bless...

Darth...


----------



## One (23 Apr 2011)

Deepest sympathies.


----------



## horusd (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Austria, I attended a funeral in similar circumstances a few yrs ago. It was the saddest one I've ever been at. Such tragedy left me speechless. Again, deepest sympathies.


----------

